# Portal 2 Confirmed



## Smelge (Mar 5, 2010)

Valve have finally let it out the bag.

http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/

http://gameinformer.com/mag/portal2.aspx

Due towards the end of the year.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 5, 2010)

sweet


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2010)

sweet indeed! i hope it will be as awesome as the first game^^ it was short but a nice 3D puzzle game, i loved it :3
on the other hand... brace for giant flood of "the cake is a lie" references!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 5, 2010)

The underlined letters appear to spell a login for the website (DrAttmann, password h0nee), but the password doesn't work :[


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 5, 2010)

Only Valve series i'm interested in. 8)


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> The underlined letters appear to spell a login for the website (DrAttmann, password h0nee), but the password doesn't work :[



Its probably for the BBS that's running right now.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Its probably for the BBS that's running right now.



Yup

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=388976&page=32


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 5, 2010)

Hell yes!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> The underlined letters appear to spell a login for the website (DrAttmann, password h0nee), but the password doesn't work :[



type LOGON, then enter a username (can be your own name) and the password is portal. after that a shell appears where you can enter some commands.
i tried "list" to show all files. there is only one called "apply.exe" which starts the whole thing^^
have fun, im trying it right now^^


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome. Portal's a great game, with a great concept.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2010)

im on page 6 right now, there are flashing letters everywhere :O im doing it again^^


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 5, 2010)

WANT.

Better not half-ass it, and have all the original elements that made the first game what it is. (Portals, obv. Physics. Fucked up puzzles. Etc...)


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> type LOGON, then enter a username (can be your own name) and the password is portal. after that a shell appears where you can enter some commands.
> i tried "list" to show all files. there is only one called "apply.exe" which starts the whole thing^^
> have fun, im trying it right now^^



that's from the first portal


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> that's from the first portal



who cares? the questions were funny anyways^^


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 5, 2010)

Sonic is also confirmed for brawl.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> who cares? the questions were funny anyways^^


I care.
a lot


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

Shit, I forgot my UIN+L


----------



## Azure (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, that was a fun diversion. Now where the fuck is Half Life Episode 3?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

Valve...

WHERE IS MY "MEET THE MEDIC"?
YOU SAID THERE WOULD BE "MEET THE MEDI--


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh god, I can't stand another year or two of "The cake is a lie", or rather, "Oh no wait, the cake WASN'T a lie.". *headdesks*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh god, I can't stand another year or two of "The cake is a lie", or rather, "Oh no wait, the cake WASN'T a lie.". *headdesks*



God.
I finished the game when it came out, like a _decent _person.

But a friend of mine dithered about it for at least a month, so when he finished, it was "cake is a lieolol" long after everyone had moved on.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 5, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> WANT.
> 
> Better not half-ass it, and have all the original elements that made the first game what it is. (Portals, obv. Physics. Fucked up puzzles. Etc...)



This is Valve, they don't half-ass their games. See Half Life 2 and it's episodes. Or Team Fortress 2. Their games take time, but in my opinion it's worth the wait. 

Also take note of Valve time. When they say "This holiday season" they actually mean "Next year".


----------



## DaxCyro (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm more curious if we'll see more of companion cube.

But Portal 1 was a great game. 
Walking down those empty hallways while listening to nutty gun turrets and a very distrubed AI.

Got through the new ending for Portal 1, so waiting to see how it will continue.


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe this time, the cake won't be a lie


----------



## Skittle (Mar 6, 2010)

I still need to beat the first one... *fail*


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> I still need to beat the first one... *fail*


Lol..it took me a week to beat the first one I think...
then I got it for my birthday and beat it that night in like 2 hours...

and then my mom wanted me to show my dad the game and I beat it in like 45 minutes XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 6, 2010)

Will there be cake?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 6, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Will there be cake?


yes


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 6, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> yes



*Questions the validity of your statement based on past experienced with promised backed goods.*


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Dude, I'm going to take a portal, and shoot it onto the back of another portal.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 6, 2010)

I still don't get Portal, it has almost no value as an actual game. People would seriously be just as happy if it were a movie almost purely about GlaDOS.


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Estidel said:


> I still don't get Portal, it has almost no value as an actual game. People would seriously be just as happy if it were a movie almost purely about GlaDOS.



Have you ever played it?  It's a first-person puzzle game, and is one of the best of its genre out there.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 6, 2010)

squiddysquiddysquiddy said:


> Have you ever played it?  It's a first-person puzzle game, and is one of the best of its genre out there.



I've beaten it, I just judge games by their value of their core mechanics, it relies too much on the same set of tropes applied in different ways. So Portal has very little in that regard, fun doesn't mean good game.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 7, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, that was a fun diversion. Now where the fuck is Half Life Episode 3?



i wont mind waiting, if its a long and well planned one, if its all half assed and shitty someone is getting a crowbar shoved up thier ass.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 7, 2010)

Estidel said:


> I've beaten it, I just judge games by their value of their core mechanics, it relies too much on the same set of tropes applied in different ways. So Portal has very little in that regard, fun doesn't mean good game.


Thestupiditburns.jpg



Estidel said:


> So Portal has very little in that regard



In regard to what? Tropes? Just because a game does not use enough "tropes" means that it doesn't have value as a game? 

According to this logic, this means that the simpler the game (or game's writing) gets, the less value as a game it has? This doesn't make much sense.



Estidel said:


> I've beaten it, I just judge games by their value of their core mechanics



Well then surely Portal must be very interesting and unique since it's core mechanics are rather untried before in games. 

You're not making much sense here.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 7, 2010)

I was talking about a different use of the word trope, allow me to rephrase. Portal relies on a different application of the same set of gameplay gimmicks over and over again, every puzzle in Portal is just "okay, use all the stuff you've learned in a slightly shuffled but still completely obvious order, we're also going to give you all the time in the world to think about this and figure it out.". 

I couldn't care less about writing, if you want games for anything but gameplay, go read a fucking book.

Edit: As a disclaimer I add that ultimately my opinion on Portal and basically any game furries play is moot because I only play video games as competitions, and most games have no value in that regard.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 7, 2010)

Estidel said:


> I couldn't care less about writing, if you want games for anything but gameplay, go read a fucking book.



Monkey. Fucking. Island. 

Go play it.


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 10, 2010)

Estidel said:


> I've beaten it, I just judge games by their value of their core mechanics, it relies too much on the same set of tropes applied in different ways. So Portal has very little in that regard, fun doesn't mean good game.



>fun doesn't mean good game

wat.  Wait, you're implying that there's bad games that are fun, and good games that aren't fun?

I think you just bÌ§rÍoÍ keÌ¢ rÍ€eÍaÍlÍ€iÌ¨tÌ´yÌ­Ì¥Íˆ ÌœwÍ‡ÌiÍ˜Ì°ÌœÌžÌ¦Í™tÍœÌ»ÌžÌ®Í…ÍšhÍÌ»Í•ÌÌºÍ”Í…ÍŽ tÒ‰Ò‰ÌÌ±Ì—Ì˜Ì¦Ì˜ÍÌ¤hÌ·Ì›Ì–Í“Ì¹ÍšÍ–Í‡Ì™Í”aÍ˜Ì¬Í™Ì»ÍˆÌªÌ tÌ¸ÍšÌ¥Ì»Í–ÌœÌ—Í”Í‡ Ì¨ÌµÌ¸Ì®Ì–lÌ¡ÍˆÌ Ì³ÌºÍ“Í‰oÌ·ÌœÌ©ÍÍšÍÍ‰gÌ¸Ì Ì˜ÌiÍ¡Ì¶Í™Ì¯Ì±Í‰Ì±Ì²ÌŸÌ®ÌªcÌ¢Ì±Í–ÌœÌ° OÍ˜Ì¢Ì¨ÍÌ¼Ì²Ì¹ÍšÍˆÍ“Ì­Ì©Í”Í–Ì°Ì¼ÍˆÍ•HÍÍŸÍÌ¬ÌªÌœÍ…Ì³ Í Ì•Í–ÌºÍ‰Ì¤GÌ¨Ì•ÍŽÌ°Í‰ÍŽÍ“OÍžÌ·Í˜ÌŸÍŽÍ•Ì˜Ì¯Í™DÌµÍ™ÌªÌ—ÌªÌ£ Í€ÍÍ™Ì¦Ì¥Ì¬Ì©Ì£Í‰Í…Ì©Ì£Ì™Ì¯IÒ‰Ì¨ÌµÌ ÌŸÌ—Í“Ì˜Í™Í“ÌºÌªÌ¬TÍÌ¨Ì´ÍÌ»ÍŽÌ Ì¦ÍŽÌ¤Í…Í“ÌžÍ•Ì£Ì±ÍŽ'Ì•Ì¶Ì¸Ò‰Ì»ÌœÍŽÌ—Í“Í…Í™Ì¯Ì¥Í”ÌºÌ¤ÍŽÌ»ÌŸÌ³Ì°Í•SÌ¶ÍÌ¨Ì¸Ì¦ÌŸÍšÍ”Ì³Ì© ÍŸÌ´Í¢Ì§Ì¹Ì¬Í™ÌºÍŽAÌ¡Í˜ÍšÌ—Í”Ì¼Ì—Ì²Ì¬ÌºÍ…Ì¦ DÌ´Í Ì¡Ì¤ÍšÌ¦Í”Ì¹Ì©Í•Ì®Í•Ì—Ì¹Ì™Ì³Ì²Ì£ÍÌ¯IÍ¢ÍÌ¡Í“Ì²ÍÌ²ÍÌ—ÍšÍ‰ÍŽÌ«ÌºÍ…Ì¥Í‡ÌºÍŽVÌ•Í ÍÌ·ÍŽÍÌ»Í”Í“Í•Ì«Ì˜ÍˆÌ¥ÌŸÌ¯Ì™Í“Ì­Ì—Ì®ÍˆIÌ¶ÍÍ¡ÍŸÌ·Í‡Ì¬Ì²Ì™Ì–ÌžÌ¤Í“ÌºÍŽÌ¤Ì–ÌžÌ£Ì£ÍÌºÌ¼ÌºDÌ•Í˜Í Ò‰ÍÌžÌ¯ÌœÌ¤Í”ÌºÍ–Ì¤Í‡Ì Ì™Ì¤ÌºÌ¯ÍˆÌ­EÍ Ì¢Ì³Ì˜Ì¬Ì©Ì»Ì¯Ì±ÌÌ²ÌœÌ³Ì¦Ì™Ì¥ÌºÌ»Í ÍœÌ•Ì·Ì·Ì¼Í‰Í™ÌªÌ¯Í“ÍŽÌ¤Í–BÌÌšÍ›Ì”Í«Ì€Í‹Ì¡Í¢Ò‰Ì›Í˜Ì¹Ì°Ì³Ì—Ì¥Ì°Ì«Í‡Ì—ÌœÌ¼ÍšÍ–Ì™YÍ­Í¤ÌŽÍªÌšÌŒÍ©Ì¿Í‚Í£Ì…Ì‘Í©ÌÍ¦Í£Ì†Ì’Í Ì¡Í…Ì±ÍÌ¬ÍšÌ¼ Ì‡Í‹Í§Í†Ì¾ÍŠÌ§Ì§ÌµÌ›Ò‰Í™ÌºÌœÍ•Ì«Ì ZÍ§ÍÍ‹Í‚ÍÌŠÍ¯ÌˆÍ«Ì‚Í¤ÌƒÍ‚ÍªÌ‚ÌÌ‚ÍªÍ€Í€ÍÍÍ¡ÌÍÌªEÍ¨ÍŒÌšÌ€ÌƒÌ´Ì¨ÍÍ¢ÌœÌ±Í•Ì¤ÌŸÌ¼Ì Ì£Í–Ì­RÍ¤Ì¿Ì‘Í¦Ì¿ÍªÍ¯Í‹Ì½Í†ÍƒÌ‹ÍŒÌ¨Ì¨ÍÒ‰Ì›Ì©Ì¤ÍˆÍ‡Ì©Í”OÌ…Ì„Ì¾ÍŒÍ­Í›ÍœÍ¢Ì¨Ì¸Ì¸Í‰Ì¥Í™Í‰ÌÌŸÍ…Í“Ì»Ì Ì—ÌÌ¦Ì¬Ì¼ÌžÌžÌ²Íš ÌŠÌÌÌ“ÌÍ§ÌÍŒÍ¥ÌƒÌŠÌ‘Ì€Í¬Ì’ÌˆÍÌ›Ì®Ì²Í‡Ì²ÌªÍEÌŠÍ­ÌšÌ”Í—ÌÌƒÍ„ÍžÌ¥Ì¦Í•Ì˜RÍ¯Í‹Í„Í«ÌˆÌ€Ì‘ÌƒÌ“Í©Í­Ì†Í‚Í›ÌÍ¬Í„Ì‹Ì¡ÍÍÌ©Ì³Ì¯Ì³Ì°Ì£RÍ­Ì…Ì’ÍŒÍªÌ½Í®ÌÍŠÌ¨ÍÍ™Í•Ì©Ì©ÌÌ±ÍˆÌ¼Ì˜Ì»Ì ÍÌ¼Ì³ÍšÌ™Ì¤OÍ©Ì“ÌÌƒÌ‡Ò‰Ì·ÌÍšÍšÌ¬ÍšÌœÌªÌ–ÍˆÌ–Ì˜RÍ’Í¨Í­Í‚Ì‡ÌÍ‚Í¥Í‚Ì‰Ì“Í¬Í®Í€Í Ì³Ì¯ÍÌ¯Í‡Íš





But seriously, what?  D:


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

sÍ§ÍŒÍÍ‹Ì‡Í¦ÌˆÍ›Í£ÌƒÍŠÍ¨Í¦ÍŠÍ„Ì†Ì’ÌšÌšÍœÌ¨ÍÌ²Ì–Ì»Ì±Ì«Ì£Í‡Ì®QÍ‚Í¨ÌšÍ­Ì’Ì€ÌÌ§ÍÍÌ§Ì˜Ì Ì¼Í”Ì»Ì©Ì£Í…Í“Ì¼Ì£Ì¦ÌœUÍ—ÍƒÌ”ÌšÌ’ÌÍªÍ‚Í¬Í—Í¯Í¦Í®Ì•Í¡Ò‰ÍÌŸÍŽÌ¯Ì¯Ì³Ì—ÍŽÌ°ÌœÍ“ÍšÌ¬Í…ÍˆÌ³ÍŽIÌ¾ÌŽÍ¥Í¯ÌŽÍÍÍ ÌµÌ´Ì¤Ì—Ì®Ì©Ì³ÌºÍ™Ì—Ì©Ì¤Ì£ÍšÌ­dÍ‘Ì¿Ì”Í¡ÌµÍÌ•ÍÌ¼ÌŸÍÌ³Ì²Ì¤ÍˆÌªDÌ¿ÌšÌ”Í¯ÌƒÌ‹Í§Í„Ì…ÍªÍ„Í¤Ì‰Ì…ÌŒÍ«Í®Í›Ì¨Ì´Í¢Ì˜Ì¼Í‰Í•Í…ÍŽÌ¹Ì«Ì¦Ì©Í‡Ì¦ÌÌÍ•Ì«Í‰yÍ¯Ì†Í®ÌÌ…Í†Ì“Í—Í£Ì€Ì…Ì„Ì‡Ì½ÍªÌ¢Ì–Í”Í…ÌºÌ«Í…Ì¬Í“Ì˜Í™Ì˜Ì­Í…Ì­sÌ“ÍÌ„Ì†Í—Í©ÌŒÍ¦ÌÌ¿Ì‹Ì¿ÌšÍƒÌƒÍ¨Í«Í„Í˜Í€Í Ì»Ì¤ÌžÍ™Ì«ÌŸÌ£ÌžÍˆÍÌ»Í‡Ì˜Ì¯qÌ½Ì½Ì†Ì€Í¤Ì¡Ì´Ì¹Ì³Ì¼ÌºÌ¼Í”ÍÌ¼ÌŸÍ™UÍ¨ÌŽÌ€Ì’Ì‹ÌŽÌ‹Ì‰Ì‰ÍªÌ„Í¦Í€Ì¨Í Ì¢Ì¬Ì Í…ÍˆÌ°IÍ£ÌÌ’Ì¾Ì¿ÌŽÌ‰ÍžÌ¨ÍŸÍ”Ì˜ÌŸÌ°dÌ‘Í¯ÍƒÌ†Ì¾ÌŽÍªÍ’ÌÌŠÍœÍžÍžÍ¢ÍˆÌ¤ÌœÌÌžÍ‡Í“Ì°dÌÌ„ÍŒÌ½Í­Í‘ÌÌ‹ÍžÍÌ®ÍÌŸÌ®ÍŽÌ¯Ì¥Í™Í…Ì¼ÍŽÍ‰Ì—Ì Ì¤ÌŸYÌ‹Ì¾Ì…Í‹ÍŒÍ®ÌÍ‘Ì‹Ì‰Í†Ì‰ÌŒÌ¿Ì¸Í Ì¥Ì™Í•Ì®Ì™ÍšÌ¹Ì»ÌÌ£Í‡Í“ÌœÌ³Ì®SÍ„Í®Í‘Í©Ì€Í¯Ì¾Ì§ÍÍ¢Ì¡Ì»Ì¹Ì®Ì¤ÍŽÍ“ÌºÌ±ÍˆÌ—QÌ‡ÌˆÍ¬Ì„ÍƒÌÌ¿Ì¿ÌŽÒ‰ÍÌžÌªÍ•Ì¼Ì­Ì¦ÍˆÍ‰Ì±uÌ¿Ì¾Í‹Í›Ì†Ì‹Ì¾Í—Í§ÌŽÍŒÌ’Í€Ì¶ÍÍ–Ì±Ì¹ÍˆÌÍ•Ì°Ì Ì«Ì ÍŽÍ‰iÌšÌˆÌ¾Í§Í¥ÍÍ Ì§Ì¶Ì­Ì¹Ì Í…Ì˜Ì«ÌÌºÌ»Ì³ÍÌ°Ì£Í…dÍªÍ§Ì…Í«ÌˆÌ½Í¥Í›ÌšÍ¯ÍŒÌ‰ÌŠÍ¨Í Í€ÍÌ·Í ÍˆÌ©Ì¤Ì¼ÍÍ–Ì®Ì­Í”dÍ¨Ì‘ÌÍ‹ÌƒÍ—ÌÍ›ÌŽÌ”Ì¨ÍÍ¡Ì´Ì¼Ì™Ì˜ÍŽÍšÍ•Ì³ÌªYÌ½ÌˆÍ¦Í‹Í¥ÌŒÌŽÌ†ÍŒÌ‚Í¤Ì·Í€ÌºÍ”Ì–Ì™ÍšÌ«Ì˜ÌÌ˜ÌœÌ˜Ì«Í•Ìœ said:


> I think you just bÌ§rÍoÍ keÌ¢ rÍ€eÍaÍlÍ€iÌ¨tÌ´yÌ­Ì¥Íˆ ÌœwÍ‡ÌiÍ˜Ì°ÌœÌžÌ¦Í™tÍœÌ»ÌžÌ®Í…ÍšhÍÌ»Í•ÌÌºÍ”Í…ÍŽ tÒ‰Ò‰ÌÌ±Ì—Ì˜Ì¦Ì˜ÍÌ¤hÌ·Ì›Ì–Í“Ì¹ÍšÍ–Í‡Ì™Í”aÍ˜Ì¬Í™Ì»ÍˆÌªÌ tÌ¸ÍšÌ¥Ì»Í–ÌœÌ—Í”Í‡ Ì¨ÌµÌ¸Ì®Ì–lÌ¡ÍˆÌ Ì³ÌºÍ“Í‰oÌ·ÌœÌ©ÍÍšÍÍ‰gÌ¸Ì Ì˜ÌiÍ¡Ì¶Í™Ì¯Ì±Í‰Ì±Ì²ÌŸÌ®ÌªcÌ¢Ì±Í–ÌœÌ° OÍ˜Ì¢Ì¨ÍÌ¼Ì²Ì¹ÍšÍˆÍ“Ì­Ì©Í”Í–Ì°Ì¼ÍˆÍ•HÍÍŸÍÌ¬ÌªÌœÍ…Ì³ Í Ì•Í–ÌºÍ‰Ì¤GÌ¨Ì•ÍŽÌ°Í‰ÍŽÍ“OÍžÌ·Í˜ÌŸÍŽÍ•Ì˜Ì¯Í™DÌµÍ™ÌªÌ—ÌªÌ£ Í€ÍÍ™Ì¦Ì¥Ì¬Ì©Ì£Í‰Í…Ì©Ì£Ì™Ì¯IÒ‰Ì¨ÌµÌ ÌŸÌ—Í“Ì˜Í™Í“ÌºÌªÌ¬TÍÌ¨Ì´ÍÌ»ÍŽÌ Ì¦ÍŽÌ¤Í…Í“ÌžÍ•Ì£Ì±ÍŽ'Ì•Ì¶Ì¸Ò‰Ì»ÌœÍŽÌ—Í“Í…Í™Ì¯Ì¥Í”ÌºÌ¤ÍŽÌ»ÌŸÌ³Ì°Í•SÌ¶ÍÌ¨Ì¸Ì¦ÌŸÍšÍ”Ì³Ì© ÍŸÌ´Í¢Ì§Ì¹Ì¬Í™ÌºÍŽAÌ¡Í˜ÍšÌ—Í”Ì¼Ì—Ì²Ì¬ÌºÍ…Ì¦ DÌ´Í Ì¡Ì¤ÍšÌ¦Í”Ì¹Ì©Í•Ì®Í•Ì—Ì¹Ì™Ì³Ì²Ì£ÍÌ¯IÍ¢ÍÌ¡Í“Ì²ÍÌ²ÍÌ—ÍšÍ‰ÍŽÌ«ÌºÍ…Ì¥Í‡ÌºÍŽVÌ•Í ÍÌ·ÍŽÍÌ»Í”Í“Í•Ì«Ì˜ÍˆÌ¥ÌŸÌ¯Ì™Í“Ì­Ì—Ì®ÍˆIÌ¶ÍÍ¡ÍŸÌ·Í‡Ì¬Ì²Ì™Ì–ÌžÌ¤Í“ÌºÍŽÌ¤Ì–ÌžÌ£Ì£ÍÌºÌ¼ÌºDÌ•Í˜Í Ò‰ÍÌžÌ¯ÌœÌ¤Í”ÌºÍ–Ì¤Í‡Ì Ì™Ì¤ÌºÌ¯ÍˆÌ­EÍ Ì¢Ì³Ì˜Ì¬Ì©Ì»Ì¯Ì±ÌÌ²ÌœÌ³Ì¦Ì™Ì¥ÌºÌ»Í ÍœÌ•Ì·Ì·Ì¼Í‰Í™ÌªÌ¯Í“ÍŽÌ¤Í–BÌÌšÍ›Ì”Í«Ì€Í‹Ì¡Í¢Ò‰Ì›Í˜Ì¹Ì°Ì³Ì—Ì¥Ì°Ì«Í‡Ì—ÌœÌ¼ÍšÍ–Ì™YÍ­Í¤ÌŽÍªÌšÌŒÍ©Ì¿Í‚Í£Ì…Ì‘Í©ÌÍ¦Í£Ì†Ì’Í Ì¡Í…Ì±ÍÌ¬ÍšÌ¼ Ì‡Í‹Í§Í†Ì¾ÍŠÌ§Ì§ÌµÌ›Ò‰Í™ÌºÌœÍ•Ì«Ì ZÍ§ÍÍ‹Í‚ÍÌŠÍ¯ÌˆÍ«Ì‚Í¤ÌƒÍ‚ÍªÌ‚ÌÌ‚ÍªÍ€Í€ÍÍÍ¡ÌÍÌªEÍ¨ÍŒÌšÌ€ÌƒÌ´Ì¨ÍÍ¢ÌœÌ±Í•Ì¤ÌŸÌ¼Ì Ì£Í–Ì­RÍ¤Ì¿Ì‘Í¦Ì¿ÍªÍ¯Í‹Ì½Í†ÍƒÌ‹ÍŒÌ¨Ì¨ÍÒ‰Ì›Ì©Ì¤ÍˆÍ‡Ì©Í”OÌ…Ì„Ì¾ÍŒÍ­Í›ÍœÍ¢Ì¨Ì¸Ì¸Í‰Ì¥Í™Í‰ÌÌŸÍ…Í“Ì»Ì Ì—ÌÌ¦Ì¬Ì¼ÌžÌžÌ²Íš ÌŠÌÌÌ“ÌÍ§ÌÍŒÍ¥ÌƒÌŠÌ‘Ì€Í¬Ì’ÌˆÍÌ›Ì®Ì²Í‡Ì²ÌªÍEÌŠÍ­ÌšÌ”Í—ÌÌƒÍ„ÍžÌ¥Ì¦Í•Ì˜RÍ¯Í‹Í„Í«ÌˆÌ€Ì‘ÌƒÌ“Í©Í­Ì†Í‚Í›ÌÍ¬Í„Ì‹Ì¡ÍÍÌ©Ì³Ì¯Ì³Ì°Ì£RÍ­Ì…Ì’ÍŒÍªÌ½Í®ÌÍŠÌ¨ÍÍ™Í•Ì©Ì©ÌÌ±ÍˆÌ¼Ì˜Ì»Ì ÍÌ¼Ì³ÍšÌ™Ì¤OÍ©Ì“ÌÌƒÌ‡Ò‰Ì·ÌÍšÍšÌ¬ÍšÌœÌªÌ–ÍˆÌ–Ì˜RÍ’Í¨Í­Í‚Ì‡ÌÍ‚Í¥Í‚Ì‰Ì“Í¬Í®Í€Í Ì³Ì¯ÍÌ¯Í‡Íš




HE COMÌ”ÍƒÌÌ¿Í¥ÍŒÍ¦Ì’ÌÌÒ‰Ì¨Ì¨Ì·Ì Í…Í‰ÍšÌ ÌÍ•ES!


----------



## Lobar (Mar 10, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, that was a fun diversion. Now where the fuck is Half Life Episode 3?



They're planning on making it a crossover with Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## garoose (Mar 10, 2010)

Hell yeah I bought orange box just for portal, when I got it I was like "Team Fortress 2? WTF IS THAT?!"

Edit: lol that UIN(+L) is a doozy

Edit Edit: I didn't lie, my color wasn't listed 

Edit Edit Edit: NOOOOOO I NEED MY UNI(+L) WHHYYYYY?!

Edit^4: ok I tried again, this time print screening the number, but it doesn't matter, still didn't work, can't type lower case lol


----------



## Liam (Mar 10, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> sweet indeed! i hope it will be as awesome as the first game^^ it was short but a nice 3D puzzle game, i loved it :3
> on the other hand... brace for giant flood of "the cake is a lie" references!


Please no "The sequel is a lie"  please.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have been super excited! Too bad it comes out in October. :\


----------



## Jelly (Mar 10, 2010)

It's co-op.
there's scans out there
im too lazy to find

also robots
and 4 portals


----------



## garoose (Mar 10, 2010)

Jelly said:


> It's co-op.
> there's scans out there
> im too lazy to find
> 
> ...


 
dammit man, you made me make a mess all over my keyboard, I better preorder this


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope the game comes with a recipe for the cake. Maybe as an easter egg.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 11, 2010)

Scans from Gameinformer.
http://img411.imageshack.us/i/1268353610117.jpg/
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/1268353655063.jpg/
http://img127.imageshack.us/i/1268353696784.jpg/
http://img51.imageshack.us/i/1268353726140.jpg/
http://img251.imageshack.us/i/1268353935664.jpg/


KeroKero 47 said:


> I hope the game comes with a recipe for the  cake. Maybe as an easter egg.


Already exists.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3WF-5-o2KA


----------



## Wreth (Mar 12, 2010)

This was confirmed since portal one. If you play through the developers commentary, at one point, the person says ''In this first portal game''.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 12, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> I hope the game comes with a recipe for the cake. Maybe as an easter egg.





> One 18.25 ounce package chocolate cake mix.
> One can prepared coconut pecan frosting.
> Three slash four cup vegetable oil.
> Four large eggs.
> ...


Enjoy your cake.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Enjoy your cake.


Yuck. Fish? Seriously?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 12, 2010)

There's no fish in it, just fish-shaped stuff.


----------

